

Ask HN: How to enter and stay current with the security industry? - kluikens

Hello all, I'm a Computer Science undergraduate and although I've had a general interest in computer security and exploits,  I'm becoming more fascinated due to a security talk series in my department.<p>So, my question is where I can get "involved" and stay up to date with the industry? Are there forums that are common knowledge to security professionals? Listservs? Are there restricted forums to proven white hats? If I were to go it on my own, I guess I'd start with watching DEFCON and SchmooCon presentations and reading articles in Phrack -- just because that's what I know of.<p>I'd like to entertain my curiosity and see if this industry is where I'd like to spend my career. Any and all comments or suggestions are welcome! :)
======
hga
I've talked with a friend of mine who's a name in this field and my strong
advice _before the Internet got big and dangerous_ was "stay away", e.g. far
too many security jobs simply existed to provide someone to blame.

Nowadays, there's _got_ to be a lot more legitimate ones, I would think, but
you should investigate this thoroughly before deciding to specialize in this
field.

